# Cửa tự đóng mở – Xu hướng tất yếu của căn hộ tân tiến



## cuongnguyen2909 (27/8/19)

Thế giới không ngừng phát triển, cuộc sống ngày càng tân tiến, con người càng có nhiều ứng dụng thông minh để có cuộc sống thoải mái hơn. Chỉ cần ngồi một chỗ với một công tắc điều khiển chúng ta có thể dễ dàng điều khiển nhiều thứ như quạt điện, tủ lạnh, ti vi... *cổng tự động giá rẻ* là một ứng dụng thông minh như vậy.






_Xu hướng lựa chọn cửa cổng tự đóng mở cho các công trình tân tiến_​
Không giống như cửa thông thường chúng ta phải dùng sức để tác động trực tiếp lên cửa, chỉ cần ấn nút trên công tắc từ xa chúng ta nhẹ nhàng mở đóng cửa mà không cần phải xuống xe. Chính vì sự tiện lợi này mà cửa tự động ngày càng phổ biến, được nhiều người tin dùng. Trong bài viết này tôi sẽ giới thiệu tới bạn đọc những thông số kỹ thuật, nguyên lý hoạt động,  phân loại cửa tự động

*Thông số kỹ thuật:*
Tải trọng cho 1 cánh cửa tự động khoảng từ 500Kg đến 600Kg
Cách mở cổng: thông thường bạn sẽ mở cổng tự đóng mở tuy nhiên khi cần bạn có thể mở cửa bằng tay
Điện năng hoạt động: 220V-60Hz
Tiêu chuẩn bảo vệ: IP44
Có thể kết nối với các công cụ kiểm soát và đảm bảo
Một cửa tự đóng mở gồm nhiều công cụ:
2 mô tơ điện tự hãm
1 hộp cảm biến đảm bảo
1 bộ chìa khóa mở bằng tay
1 hộp anten và bộ thu phát
1 bộ cảm biến đảm bảo
1 hộp điều khiển từ xa
1 tủ điều khiển micro- Computer

*Nguyên lý hoạt động*
Cổng tự động tự mở được là do các thiết bị cảm ứng đặc biệt tích hợp lại và gắn cố định và trên cổng. Khi muốn mở cổng, người dùng chỉ cần bấm nút điều khiển từ xa mà không cần phải lại tác động lực trực tiếp, điều này cực kỳ thuận tiện cho những gia đình có người lớn tuổi, gia đình có sử dụng ô tô. Nhất  là khi trời mưa thì lợi ích mà cửa tự động mang lại là tối đa.

_



_
_Cửa cửa tự động hiện cho căn hộ_​Bạn sẽ hođảm bảo yên tâm khi sử dụng cửa tự động. Trong trường hợp cổng tự động đang đóng hoặc đang mở mà có người hoặc vật cản đi qua, cửa tự đóng mở sẽ dừng lại nhờ bộ phận cảm biến để tránh va chạm với cửa tự đóng mở xảy ra. Đồng thời sẽ có âm thanh từ chuông để cảnh báo để tránh cho người sử dụng, hoặc báo cho chủ nhà biết có sự đột nhập của người, vật lạ.
Bạn có đang lo lắng cửa tự đóng mở hoạt động dựa vào nguồn điện vậy khi mật điện cửa có thể đóng mở được không hay bạn sẽ bị nhốt ở trong hoặc ngoài căn nhà của mình ?. Bạn không cần phải lo ngại những nhà sản xuất đã nghĩ tới trường hợp này và giải pháp cho bạn sẽ là sử dụng chìa khóa để đóng mở cửa bằng tay như cửa truyền thống.

*Phân loại cổng tự đóng mở*
Cổng tự động được chia nhiều loại không giống nhau, tuy nhiên hiện tại trên thị trường có ba loại được người tiêu dùng ưa chuộng và sử dụng rộng rãi nhất:
Cổng tự đóng mở trượt: Đây là loại cổng tự động thông dụng nhất được phần mềm rộng rãi trong nhà ở, cửa hàng hay công công ty, xí nghiệp. Cổng tự động trượt có 1 đường ray lắp dọc theo cánh cổng, 1 bên cổng cố định và cửa tự đóng mở chạy dọc theo đường ray trên con lăn hoặc bánh xe
Cổng tự động 2 cánh: Với chi vừa phải và dễ lắp đặt, cửa tự đóng mở 2 cánh  được sử dụng rất phổ biến ở các căn nhà ở, biệt thự .Việc đóng mở cánh của loại cổng này nhờ vào bản lề được gắn ở bên cánh cổng, cửa có thể xoay một góc 90 độ giữa vị trí mở và đóng.






_Cửa tự đóng mở xếp trượt hiện đại_​
Cổng tự động trượt xếp lớp: cổng trượt xếp lớp cũng giống như cổng trượt nhưng thay thế  bánh xe hoặc con lăn bằng các thanh ray chạy dọc theo cấu trúc hàng rào.
Trên đây là một số kiến thức về cửa  tự đóng mở cơ bản  mà tôi muốn cung cấp cho bạn đọc hiểu rõ hơn về cửa tự đóng mở và lợi ích mà nó mang lại. Tôi tin chắc rằng với lợi ích mà nó mang lại thì cửa tự động sẽ dần thay thế cửa đóng thông thường đó sẽ là hướng tất yếu.


----------

